# No Mead class at EAS 2011 honey show



## mmclean (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm new to meadcrafting and am trying to get my bees started this spring.

Soooo...I'm not sure what the EAS 2011 honey show is. 

I would love a place to "show" my mead that I made from my very own honey.

A lost mead showing venue is always disappointing. I could post a call for enteries next year at gotmead.com if it would help.


----------



## mmclean (Sep 13, 2010)

Is this the The Eastern Apicultural Society of North America?


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Yes
http://www.easri.com/


----------

